# Gigabyte GeForce RTX 4090 Gaming OC



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2022)

With the Gigabyte GeForce RTX 4090 Gaming OC, the company offers a reasonably priced alternative to the NVIDIA Founders Edition that still comes with a powerful VRM, RGB lighting, an excellent cooler and great out of the box performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## metalslaw (Oct 12, 2022)

Page 42,








						Gigabyte GeForce RTX 4090 Gaming OC Review
					

With the Gigabyte GeForce RTX 4090 Gaming OC, the company offers a reasonably priced alternative to the NVIDIA Founders Edition that still comes with a powerful VRM, RGB lighting, an excellent cooler and great out of the box performance.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



is missing the bottom right blue 'link graphic' to this 'Discuss' thread. (see asus or msi wc page 42's for comparison)

Unless the 1st comment makes it magically appear on that last page? (will edit this post if so)

edit : Nope, still missing.

edit 2 : Just turned up.


----------



## N/A (Oct 12, 2022)

Why is the power limit so much lower with with DLSS on.


----------



## NC37 (Oct 13, 2022)

They didn't start with the lower models likely because they still need to clear out tons of old inventory that has all been affected by the mining bust. They can keep those prices inflated a bit more and milk them dry. Though, I do not expect they can play that for long. Especially with AMD following up so close.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 13, 2022)

This card is listed in Norway for 24k NOK. That's around $2300. Killing price.


----------



## Why_Me (Oct 13, 2022)

ratirt said:


> This card is listed in Norway for 24k NOK. That's around $2300. Killing price.


Why are PC components so expensive in Europe compared to the US?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2022)

N/A said:


> Why is the power limit so much lower with with DLSS on.


Because lower internal resolution = more CPU bottleneck = less GPU load


----------



## ratirt (Oct 13, 2022)

Why_Me said:


> Why are PC components so expensive in Europe compared to the US?


Taxes, USA dollar is going up due to gas and oil prices going up. Inflation due to Russia's war on Ukraine with unstable markets all over. You name it.


----------



## SOAREVERSOR (Oct 13, 2022)

Why_Me said:


> Why are PC components so expensive in Europe compared to the US?



US taxes are lower and we also have less protective trade laws here (that backfires into lower wages though).  Furthermore the US is a massive logistics hub so stuff gets shuffled to where it sells.  We have entire warehouses people shop at.  Mine sells 34000 dollar Rolex watches, drive into a shittier zip code and their top watch is some 500 buck quartz piece of shit.  Both are well below the MSRP.  Where what goes is done by AI.  Distribution centers here have their own air ports.  The US economy of scale is on a level others don't realize.  So Americans make less compared to other first world nations but we pay less as well.

Several of our states have economies larger than most nations.  The US is sort of insane.


----------



## anzial (Oct 13, 2022)

I wonder how does power limit on Gigabyte 4090 Windforce compared to 4090 Gaming OC


----------



## Wolverine2349 (Oct 24, 2022)

Does anyone know how the coil whine is on this compared to other cards. Is it very faint and hush or is it bad??

I have a Gaming OC 3090 Ti with faint and hush coil whine which is acceptable. Should this be the same since it is also Gaming OC??

I have a potential to purchase it only $100 over MSRP from someone brand new for $1900 as it is $1802 with sales tax included.


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 30, 2022)

@W1zzard 

Hi, I know the review is over two weeks old, but could you confirm the graphical settings you used while testing Cyberpunk 2077 at 4K (2160p) with this card? These are my results on the same GIGABYTE RTX 4090 Gaming OC but on a 7700X/X670 at -30 all core Curve Optimizer, DDR5-6000 C36 1.25V (XMP profile) at the default Ultra preset (I made sure that it is really Ultra by switching one of the settings, applying it, then setting the preset back to Ultra in the menu):


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2022)

Cheeseball said:


> These are my results


I'm not using the integrated benchmark. How's your in-game FPS?


----------



## TechHalp (Dec 22, 2022)

Wolverine2349 said:


> Does anyone know how the coil whine is on this compared to other cards. Is it very faint and hush or is it bad??
> 
> I have a Gaming OC 3090 Ti with faint and hush coil whine which is acceptable. Should this be the same since it is also Gaming OC??
> 
> I have a potential to purchase it only $100 over MSRP from someone brand new for $1900 as it is $1802 with sales tax included.


No, they are obviously different cards with different coolers and different power limits. I just bought one, will update on the coil whine when I receive it.


----------

